# Schwertschmiedmeister



## Blutschwert (14. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute ich bin neu hier,

Könnte mir wer sagen wo ich wie oben schon genannt Schwertschmiedmeister erlernen kann ? (Allianz)
Danke im vorraus !


----------



## Mordorock (14. Dezember 2007)

Blutschwert schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich bin neu hier,
> 
> Könnte mir wer sagen wo ich wie oben schon genannt Schwertschmiedmeister erlernen kann ? (Allianz)
> Danke im vorraus !




müsste auch in shattrath im unteren viertel sein wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Schlächter1 (14. Dezember 2007)

Glaub in dem Kaff im Winterquell. Dort in nem großen Gebäude stehen die drinnen ^^


----------



## Blutschwert (14. Dezember 2007)

Na ich weiß jetzt nicht wo ich anfangen soll zu suchen. Ich schau erstmal im UnterenViertel nach.


----------



## skyfear (14. Dezember 2007)

Ewige warte in winterquell


----------



## Blutschwert (14. Dezember 2007)

Nagut ok ich werde es dort versuchen.


----------



## Blutschwert (14. Dezember 2007)

Hm Lol. In Ewige Warte in Winterquell finde ich keinen der mir Schwertschmiedmeister beibringt !


----------



## Biboxi (14. Dezember 2007)

Das war, soweit ich mich erinner, eine quest in der ewigen warte in winterquell. man muss dafür n mob in stratholme killen...


----------



## Blutschwert (14. Dezember 2007)

Gegenfrage wie heißt Schwertschmiedmeister auf English ?


----------



## Luanna (14. Dezember 2007)

soweit ich mich entsinnen kann, muss man erstmal die 3 stinkenden zwerge vorm amboss in Eisenschmiede ansprechen.
die schicken dich dann zum spezialisieren richtung winterquell, wo es genauso kalt ist wie in IF und Dun Morogh zusammen.

allerings hab ich keinen schimmer ob man diese quest überhaupt noch machen muss.

<=== schwertschmiedemeister oO wie hab ich das blos ohne hilfe gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (14. Dezember 2007)

Nein nein in der Ewigen Warte in Winterquell stehn drei leute rum nen mensch eine untote und nen troll. Der Mensch bringt dir Schwertschmiedemeister bei die Undead Streitkolben und der Troll Äxte. Einfach ansprechen und sagen ich will Schwertschmied lehren und zack biste es auch. Die drei geben dir allerdings auch jeweils ein Quest für nen blaues oder sogar lilanes Schmiede Rezept wofür du dann allerdings in die inis muss.


----------



## castaman (17. Januar 2008)

sind alles nur blaue Items^^ habs letztens selber gemacht und aktuell kannst du die teile eh wegtreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die Daten mit winterspring stimmen du musst nur sagen: macht mich zu einem ....meister und *zack* schon biste es


----------



## Thoralfus (26. Januar 2008)

also die spezialierungsquest kann man zwar vorher machen des geht bei allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. denn kannst aber nur die quest abgeben und des wars ^^.

du mußt vorher in og bzw if hörte ich hier die grundlegende spezialisierungquest machen , erst denn kommt die option in ws ich will xy lernen.

stand patch 2.3 als ich  mit 65 schwetschmiedmeister nachgezogen hab


----------



## Cheaters (6. Februar 2008)

In Eisenschmiede stehen 2 Zwerge vor dem Amboss und der links lernt Schwertschmmiedemeister und der rechte Rüstungsschmiedemeister. Und die Quest bleibt jetzt auch erspart.

Bei Horde hab ich kA.


----------



## kuckif95 (7. Februar 2008)

> In Eisenschmiede stehen 2 Zwerge vor dem Amboss und der links lernt Schwertschmmiedemeister und der rechte Rüstungsschmiedemeister



nein er lernt  Waffenschmied und dafür musste ne Q machen.

Schwertschmied dann wie schon gesagt in Winterquell


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (11. Februar 2008)

hi... 

ich bin grad am schmied skilln und wollte gern mal wissen ob einer den skill weiß den man für schwertschmiedemeister haben muss.

danke...


----------



## kuckif95 (11. Februar 2008)

ich meine 225 bin, aber net mehr sicher


----------



## Klinge der Horde (28. Februar 2008)

wenn wir schon bei Schwertschmieden sind hab ich mal eine Frage. Wenn man sich die Löwenherzklinge macht und sich darauf zum Beispiel Mungo verzaubern lässt und dann die Klinge aufwärtet ist die Verzauberung immer noch drauf oder muss ich sie neu drauf machen???


----------



## Julmara (28. Februar 2008)

Verzauberungen sind weg, ist ja dann eigentlich ein neues Item


----------

